
Scientists discover new form of light - kschua
http://www.upi.com/Science_News/2016/05/17/Scientists-discover-new-form-of-light/9061463490086/
======
gus_massa
The experiment is interesting, but the press coverage is awful. The original
article is a little too technical (linked in the OP):
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/4/e1501748.full](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/4/e1501748.full)

It's not a new form of light. The idea is that they use a weird quantum
mechanic state of light to create a beam with only half of the expected
angular momentum.

It's not easy, it's weird, it's strange, perhaps it will have some
applications in the future, but it's not necessary to rewrite all the light
and quantum mechanic books.

